# Nginx on FreeBSD 9 64 bit



## Allah_ANgel (Sep 17, 2016)

Server VPS

Afted doing this

*Installing nginx:*

Now you need to run the following command to get your jail or system ready to install nginx:

`cd /usr/ports/www/nginx && make config-recursive`
When a configuration dialog pops up, accept the defaults.

In the same directory, run this command to begin the installation of nginx:

`make install clean`
A dialog box will popup asking what modules to add when compiling nginx, check the following in addition to the defaults:

HTTP_DAV, HTTP_GZIP_STATIC, HTTP_PERL, HTTP_SSL, HTTP_DAV_EXT
On future dialog boxes, accept the defaults.

I hve got this:








Name of root is changed, does it matter?



When I try to install this way:


```
ftp -a ftp2.FreeBSD.org
Connected to ftp2.FreeBSD.org.
220 ftp2.FreeBSD.org FTP server (Version 6.00LS) ready.
331 Guest login ok, send your email address as password.
230-
230-     This machine is in Vienna, VA, USA, hosted by Verio.
230-         Questions? E-mail freebsd@vienna.verio.net.
230-
230-
230 Guest login ok, access restrictions apply.
Remote system type is UNIX.
Using binary mode to transfer files.
ftp> cd /pub/FreeBSD/ports/packages/sysutils/
250 CWD command successful.
ftp> get lsof-4.56.4.tgz
local: lsof-4.56.4.tgz remote: lsof-4.56.4.tgz
200 PORT command successful.
150 Opening BINARY mode data connection for 'lsof-4.56.4.tgz' (92375 bytes).
100% |**************************************************| 92375       00:00 ETA
226 Transfer complete.
92375 bytes received in 5.60 seconds (16.11 KB/s)
ftp> exit
# pkg_add lsof-4.56.4.tgz
```
Of course nginx instead lsof /pub/FreeBSD/ports/

There is no folder packages:





After using guide from http://freebsd.therek.net/handbook/ports-using.html I have got the same thing like on beginning.

By sysinstall showing me that on any server there is no FreeBSD 9.2





Some suggestions?


----------



## Allah_ANgel (Sep 18, 2016)

Like i thought i all was about changing login back to root.  After all portsnap again installing was complete. Ofc serv need coniguration but it works so it's solved


----------



## tobik@ (Sep 18, 2016)

Allah_ANgel said:


> Like i thought i all was about changing login back to root.


Why change it in the first place?


----------

